# Storm front moving trhough Galveston Island State Park this afternoon.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Did a little wade fishing today. This front gave me hope...but..no fish biting even after the storm hit. regards, Rich


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Cool picture!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*cloud*

Great picture. "Storm Cloud Fishing" pictures would be a great Thread to start. Bet we would see some cool pics.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Great shot!! Kind of scary...Looks like a giant cabbage head.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW Rich, Nice wall cloud catch.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pic, Thanks.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I was on West Bay running south west to Treasure Island to get out of that storm, lightning was crazy, clouds were awesome. Great Pic


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool picture, that's probably what pushed the hawks up to our neighborhood. They where riding the outflow of that storm as it headed up to Houston..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice shot, Rich. I'm glad I wasn't on Nwilkins boat.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

A big "Thumbs up" on that one Rich.... Great shot!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I pretty much always have my old Sony H5 UltraZoom with me at all times. You never know when something neat is going to show up. rich


----------

